# Crypto opportunity



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 20, 2020)

Buy ERD, earn a shit load of money and thank me. I already made a killing. Zilliqa is another good project. I ll post my trades here so you can earn money like i m doing.


----------



## Gonthar (Jun 20, 2020)

What's the deal with ERD, why it's supposed to be so good, there are like a million other cryptos out there.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jun 20, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> What's the deal with ERD, why it's supposed to be so good, there are like a million other cryptos out there.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Jun 20, 2020)

Lol fuck alt coins. Trade futures with low leverage on bitcoin. That way you can also make money shorting when the market has deep corrections like it did in early march. Theres millions of fucking alt coins how the fuck can you pick a good one. I'd rather play with bitcoin with 2-3x margin then get put money in some random project.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 20, 2020)

Fundamental analysis and statistical analysis. I am on my phone. But tomorrow i ll explain you better once i open my computer


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 20, 2020)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Lol fuck alt coins. Trade futures with low leverage on bitcoin. That way you can also make money shorting when the market has deep corrections like it did in early march. Theres millions of fucking alt coins how the fuck can you pick a good one. I'd rather play with bitcoin with 2-3x margin then get put money in some random project.


I also hold bitcoin, but trading futures can be even riskier than alts. Not for beginners.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Jun 20, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> I also hold bitcoin, but trading futures can be even riskier than alts. Not for beginners.



I agree its risky but considering the number of shitty alt coin projects i would argue with proper risk management which means low leverage and reasonable stops, its a safer option, especially considering you can have downside protection. You can also trade without any margin for maximum safety


----------



## Hector (Jun 20, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Fundamental analysis and statistical analysis. I am on my phone. But tomorrow i ll explain you better once i open my computer


@ me


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jun 20, 2020)

ok


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jun 20, 2020)

my broker doesnt sell it


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 20, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> my broker doesnt sell it


You can open a binance account


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 21, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> What's the deal with ERD, why it's supposed to be so good, there are like a million other cryptos out there.


highest transactions per second on the industry, easy to build smart contracts on pretty much any language, very secure because of sharding architecture and slash mechanism, community really active and also available on binance. They have partnerships with Samsung, chainlink and many more companies. The whitepaper is really detailed and its not some marketing joke like 95% of other cryptos whitepapers.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 21, 2020)

They have also a partnership with travala and travelbybit, so this token is accepted by thousands of hotels and tourism companies around the globe.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 21, 2020)

@Hector
see above


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 21, 2020)

regarding my statistical arbitrage strategy, my advice is to continuosly buy ltc while it is below 0.005 btc and wait until it reachs 0.0078. Once it reaches that level stop buying, with a holding period of 30 days you would make good annual returns (20-40% btc returns, which in dollars could be much more because btc is going up.)


----------



## Hector (Jun 21, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> regarding my statistical arbitrage strategy, my advice is to continuosly buy ltc while it is below 0.005 btc and wait until it reachs 0.0078. Once it reaches that level stop buying, with a holding period of 30 days you would make good annual returns (20-40% btc returns, which in dollars could be much more because btc is going up.)


But should we buy LTC or the other crypto?


----------



## Gonthar (Jun 21, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> highest transactions per second on the industry, easy to build smart contracts on pretty much any language, very secure because of sharding architecture and slash mechanism, community really active and also available on binance. They have partnerships with Samsung, chainlink and many more companies. The whitepaper is really detailed and its not some marketing joke like 95% of other cryptos whitepapers.





ablanc10 said:


> They have also a partnership with travala and travelbybit, so this token is accepted by thousands of hotels and tourism companies around the globe.


There are many other cryptos who claim the same thing, I did a little more research on ERD and the guy who invented it - Beniamin Mincu is a Romanian, I'm a Romanian too, and let me tell you - Romania is full of such scams and con-men who make all sort of ridiculous claims, this is not the first or last Romanian crypto coin who pretends to be the best, and all the other ones have been just "get rich quick" schemes until now.
There are also a bunch of articles and interviews about ERD, available only in Romanian, and they are all pretty skeptic about the future of this coin.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 21, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> There are many other cryptos who claim the same thing, I did a little more research on ERD and the guy who invented it - Beniamin Mincu is a Romanian, I'm a Romanian too, and let me tell you - Romania is full of such scams and con-men who make all sort of ridiculous claims, this is not the first or last Romanian crypto coin who pretends to be the best, and all the other ones have been just "get rich quick" schemes until now.
> There are also a bunch of articles and interviews about ERD, available only in Romanian, and they are all pretty skeptic about the future of this coin.


Well i think the same, i do not trust people feom eastern europe in general. But this guys make bold claims and people from other cryptos are not bashing their tech. I invested only 400 euros, but if the mainnet is succesful that will be very important to generate trust. They also offer a 60000 dollars price to anybody capable of hacking their blockchain, and that is a very important trust signal.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hector said:


> But should we buy LTC or the other crypto?


Ltc with btc and then sell the ltc for btc


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 7, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Buy ERD, earn a shit load of money and thank me. I already made a killing. Zilliqa is another good project. I ll post my trades here so you can earn money like i m doing.


bunch of idiots doubting about my skills, look how my investment is going.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 7, 2020)

look at how the price changed since I posted the 1st comment of this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 7, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> bunch of idiots doubting about my skills, look how my investment is going.


nice 33% in 20 days


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 7, 2020)

Black swan event!! The price of a shitcoin temporarily went up after idiots bought it? No way! Breaking the laws of physics right here


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 7, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Black swan event!! The price of a shitcoin temporarily went up after idiots bought it? No way! Breaking the laws of physics right here


keep mirin my gains phaggot. I ll send you a pic of my lambo once I liquidate this investment.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 7, 2020)

and by the way, nakamura got fucked very deep in the ass every time he faced Carlsen, he even cried during a match.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 7, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> keep mirin my gains phaggot. I ll send you a pic of my lambo once I liquidate this investment.


Okay.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 7, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> and by the way, nakamura got fucked very deep in the ass every time he faced Carlsen, he even cried during a match.


Nice one


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 7, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> keep mirin my gains phaggot. I ll send you a pic of my lambo once I liquidate this investment.


you sound really smart though. Can I contact you privately about finance? You seem very professional.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 7, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> you sound really smart though. Can I contact you privately about finance? You seem very professional.


You haven't sold yet so you are trying to get people here to buy into the order book so you can sell onto them. (and get back into BTC -> cash so you can get your lambo!) 

The opportunity is iresisstable.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 7, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> you sound really smart though. Can I contact you privately about finance? You seem very professional.


I don't sell my services to idiots like you, I don't need it phaggot.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 7, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> You haven't sold yet so you are trying to get people here to buy into the order book so you can sell onto them. (and get back into BTC -> cash so you can get your lambo!)
> 
> The opportunity is iresisstable.


I am only showing guys here how to make money.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 7, 2020)

Obvious troll. Idk how it took me this long to realize jfl


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 7, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> I don't sell my services to idiots like you, I don't need it phaggot.


I'm not a faggot so I don't need your services but you can find some clients on gaysexmax.me


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 7, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Obvious troll. Idk how it took me this long to realize jfl


yeah sure, that why I anticipated this performance hahaha. bitter phaggot


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 7, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Black swan event!! The price of a shitcoin temporarily went up after idiots bought it? No way! Breaking the laws of physics right here


we have actual intelligent people on here. never would have thought to hear that phrase outside university and of all places on an incel forum jfl
next explain him the difference between correlation and causality


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 7, 2020)

most of you are losers who will achieve nothing in life. But I believe that maybe 5% can succeed. And nowadays there are very few ways of making big money. Crypto is one of those ways.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 7, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> we have actual intelligent people on here. never would have thought to hear that phrase outside university and of all places on an incel forum jfl
> next explain him the difference between correlation and causality


I was involved with way too many coked out shitcoin shillers in like 2017 so I'm used to people like OP. Just surprised how aggressively he's trying to shill it; the forum isn't THAT retarded. Tbh he should just sell it now if he's up money. Duping a few looksmax users into putting more temporary liquidity into the bid side of the binance orderbook shouldn't be needed right? Unless the coin is so shit that it's impossible to sell without dumping the price...


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jul 7, 2020)

AscensionMan98 said:


> I agree its risky but considering the number of shitty alt coin projects i would argue with proper risk management which means low leverage and reasonable stops, its a safer option, especially considering you can have downside protection. You can also trade without any margin for maximum safety





ablanc10 said:


> and by the way, nakamura got fucked very deep in the ass every time he faced Carlsen, he even cried during a match.











*uh oh boner alert!*


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 7, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> most of you are losers who will achieve nothing in life. But I believe that maybe 5% can succeed. And nowadays there are very few ways of making big money. Crypto is one of those ways.


I did all this stuff man. Years ago. Just chill out, no one gives a shit or want to see you fail at anything.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 7, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> I was involved with way too many coked out shitcoin shillers in like 2017 so I'm used to people like OP. Just surprised how aggressively he's trying to shill it; the forum isn't THAT retarded. Tbh he should just sell it now if he's up money. Duping a few looksmax users into putting more temporary liquidity into the bid side of the binance orderbook shouldn't be needed right? Unless the coin is so shit that it's impossible to sell without dumping the price...


you are fucking retarded. I ve been in crypto since 2014. I have a bba, a masters in finance, a masters in quant finance and I am about to finish my phd in stats. There are 4/5 really good blockchains out there. Elrond is one of them. You know Nothing about this. Elrond, Zilliqa, Chainlink, Neo and Ardor will skyrocket.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 7, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> you are fucking retarded. I ve been in crypto since 2014. I have a bba, a masters in finance, a masters in quant finance and I am about to finish my phd in stats. There are 4/5 really good blockchains out there. Elrond is one of them. You know Nothing about this. Elrond, Zilliqa, Chainlink, Neo and Ardor will skyrocket.


how old are you? you speak like a immature teen but claim to have the academic achievements of a 30 year old.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 7, 2020)

I am 30. And u are a loser I guess.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 7, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> I am 30. And u are a loser I guess.


Wrap it up dude 🤠


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 7, 2020)

ok phaggots, you are free to follow my advice or not giving a fuck. I wont post anymore in this thread, you are all utterly retarded.


----------



## Corperal (Jul 8, 2020)

Ignore the other idiots man, legit asf.

Elrond will definitely hit 1-5 dollar one day.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 8, 2020)

Corperal said:


> Ignore the other idiots man, legit asf.
> 
> Elrond will definitely hit 1-5 dollar one day.


I am enjoying the ride a lot. My pt is 12 dollars. It is far superior to eth. Another great project is zilliqa and aergo. I also hold doge.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jul 8, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> I am enjoying the ride a lot. My pt is 12 dollars. It is far superior to eth. Another great project is zilliqa and aergo. I also hold doge.


Ok you are obviously a retarded faggot who doesnt know shit and for sure doesnt study anything.

Target of 12$ for erd. So not only do you think it will be 1500x from here but it would have the biggest mcap of the world, so also of all cryptos+ amazon combined...

Yeah erd got up cause its a nicre project but so does knc,zil, bnt and many more

Almost all low cap binance coins are up 100%+ in comparison of last month.. 

go kys


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 8, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> Ok you are obviously a retarded faggot who doesnt know shit and for sure doesnt study anything.
> 
> Target of 12$ for erd. So not only do you think it will be 1500x from here but it would have the biggest mcap of the world, so also of all cryptos+ amazon combined...
> 
> ...


Keep mirin phaggot.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jul 8, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Keep mirin phaggot.


stfu and kill yourself


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 9, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> stfu and kill yourself


I am enjoying my money while you rot. I live rent free in your head, loser.


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 9, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> I am enjoying the ride a lot. My pt is 12 dollars. It is far superior to eth. Another great project is zilliqa and aergo. I also hold doge.


current market cap is 100 mill, going to 12 dollars would put its marketcap at the level of fucking bitcoin  dude imagine being in crypto since 2000 fucking 14 and still not being a millionaire


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 9, 2020)

chesscel said:


> current market cap is 100 mill, going to 12 dollars would put its marketcap at the level of fucking bitcoin  dude imagine being in crypto since 2000 fucking 14 and still not being a millionaire


Bitcoin will be worth at least 10 times from its current mc when erd hits 12 idiot. And i made a fuckload of momey with criptos, its just that i dont brag about that with random losers like you.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jul 9, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> I am enjoying my money while you rot. I live rent free in your head, loser.


Keep dreaming retard. 

My binange profits are unreachable for you. And now go kys


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 9, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> Keep dreaming retard.
> 
> My binange profits are unreachable for you. And now go kys


Hahahaha yeah sure loser. Post your trades like i did or get the fuck out of here. Loser.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jul 9, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Hahahaha yeah sure loser. Post your trades like i did or get the fuck out of here. Loser.


Son of a disgusting whore wherw did u post your trades? Just because u said would buy it. 

I will post if u post


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 9, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> Son of a disgusting whore wherw did u post your trades? Just because u said would buy it.
> 
> I will post if u post


Ok dont post your trades then. Just say what you think its gonna rise in price (so we can check in a month or two) or get the fuck out. Loser. I would crush ypur skull in a second if you were in front of me son of whore.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 9, 2020)

I bet you are a balding loser living in your mommys basement pathetic phaggot.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jul 9, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> Ok dont post your trades then. Just say what you think its gonna rise in price (so we can check in a month or two) or get the fuck out. Loser. I would crush ypur skull in a second if you were in front of me son of whore.


Go ask your dirty slut you call mother where i live.
I fuck her everynight while your son of a whore father fuck you to compensate. Now you dont want to post your trade history dirty pig

You stupid faggot are infact so fucking digusting looking, you should slit your subhuman 6 inch wrists.
Probably a acne ridden balding manlet coping with crypto.

Keep crying for my NW0 hairline while i fuck your whore of a mother on a daily.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jul 9, 2020)

Chainlink is booming atm


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 9, 2020)

Truemaxxer said:


> Go ask your dirty slut you call mother where i live.
> I fuck her everynight while your son of a whore father fuck you to compensate. Now you dont want to post your trade history dirty pig
> 
> You stupid faggot are infact so fucking digusting looking, you should slit your subhuman 6 inch wrists.
> ...


Hahahahaha. I made a fuck load of money, loser. And i l look like this at 6'2 +:


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 9, 2020)

Rope fuel for you baby.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 9, 2020)

Mateusz74 said:


> Chainlink is booming atm


Yeah, but it will retrace big time.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 10, 2020)

bunch of phaggots, i ll tell you the next big winner.
ARPA.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 13, 2020)

I ll tell you the next winner phaggots. Orion Protocol. It launches in a few weeks.


----------



## Julius (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh, it's this thread again?


ablanc10 said:


> And i made a fuckload of money with criptos, its just that i dont brag about that with random losers like you.


LMAO, you don't brag? 
Muh "Master's degree", muh "bba", muh "PhD in stats". You started bragging the very moment someone dared question your proficiency


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 13, 2020)

Julius said:


> Oh, it's this thread again?
> 
> LMAO, you don't brag?
> Muh "Master's degree", muh "bba", muh "PhD in stats". You started bragging the very moment someone dared question your proficiency


Keep mirin loser.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 13, 2020)

You can do what i recommend and make money or let your ego win and be a loser.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 14, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> bunch of phaggots, i ll tell you the next big winner.
> ARPA.


Check the price phaggots.


----------



## ☽Al-Muqanna☾ (Jul 14, 2020)

Someone invite me to a cryptomaxxing server.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 15, 2020)

Look at elrond phaggots.


----------



## Deleted member 6186 (Jul 15, 2020)

I bought LINK back in 2018 and sold .

I hate my life right now. I wouldn't need to wagecuck if I held my ground


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 15, 2020)

Failedworker said:


> I bought LINK back in 2018 and sold .
> 
> I hate my life right now. I wouldn't need to wagecuck if I held my ground


you will have many more opportunities in the following months. ERD,neo, orion protocol, arpa... I have missed many opportunities in the past but luckily i have taken some others.


----------



## hopelessphoenix (Jul 15, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> you will have many more opportunities in the following months. ERD,neo, orion protocol, arpa... I have missed many opportunities in the past but luckily i have taken some others.


Which bitcoin should I get into, I never invested bitcoin but the economy is so shit rn and my irl friends are loads off stocks


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 16, 2020)

hopelessphoenix said:


> Which bitcoin should I get into, I never invested bitcoin but the economy is so shit rn and my irl friends are loads off stocks


There is only one bitcoin.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 30, 2020)

This turned out to be good advice.


----------



## Soalian (Dec 31, 2020)

CookiesAndCream said:


> This turned out to be good advice.


Please develop?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 31, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> I am enjoying my money while you rot. I live rent free in your head, loser.


fuck off altshill


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Dec 31, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> fuck off altshill


Rope retard.


----------



## Soalian (Dec 31, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> fuck off altshill


You know who else actually lives rent-free?

Me.

Feels goods to be an owner man.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Feb 8, 2021)

bump. Once again, I provide clear proof that I iq mog this forum to andromneda and beyond. Look at the first post phaggots.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 8, 2021)

ablanc10 said:


> bump. Once again, I provide clear proof that I iq mog this forum to andromneda and beyond. Look at the first post phaggots.


I called shopping.io tbh, and I still think AVA will blow up when travel & tourism resumes

Give me recommendations tho please, some that are low cap preferably. Can PM if you prefer.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Feb 8, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> I called shopping.io tbh, and I still think AVA will blow up when travel & tourism resumes
> 
> Give me recommendations tho please, some that are low cap preferably. Can PM if you prefer.


I already found the next gem one month ago. An elrond competitor who also did 60% in a day. But i am not giving free advice anymore to this retarded forum.


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 8, 2021)

some alt coins are worth it, just have to find the right one


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 8, 2021)

ablanc10 said:


> I already found the next gem one month ago. An elrond competitor who also did 60% in a day. But i am not giving free advice anymore to this retarded forum.


'free'? you're going to start charging for advice?


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 8, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> some alt coins are worth it, just have to find the right one


yup

I have a relatively a few techniques which have netted me some decent profits thus far but don't have the capital to make huge gains rn


----------



## tincelw (Feb 8, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> I called shopping.io tbh, and I still think AVA will blow up when travel & tourism resumes
> 
> Give me recommendations tho please, some that are low cap preferably. Can PM if you prefer.


turns out you were right with your call, good prediction


----------



## turkproducer (Feb 8, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> yup
> 
> I have a relatively a few techniques which have netted me some decent profits thus far but don't have the capital to make huge gains rn


Are you planning to hold for the long term, there will most likely never be another bitcoin or ETH scenario again but some alt coins have huge potential for the next 5-10 years, some have potential to go from cents to $


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 8, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Are you planning to hold for the long term, there will most likely never be another bitcoin or ETH scenario again but some alt coins have huge potential for the next 5-10 years, some have potential to go from cents to $


no not long term, although I do hold BTC & ETH since this is practically a no brainer.

I have an amount dedicated to short term investments be they stocks or altcoins.

What everyone fails to tell you is that obtaining your profits from altcoins is brutal af. You'll lose A LOT of money due to retarded gas fees when converting from smaller altcoins (the more profitable ones) back to ETH. I don't know what @ablanc10 has to say about this.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Feb 8, 2021)

N


aut0phobic said:


> no not long term, although I do hold BTC & ETH since this is practically a no brainer.
> 
> I have an amount dedicated to short term investments be they stocks or altcoins.
> 
> What everyone fails to tell you is that obtaining your profits from altcoins is brutal af. You'll lose A LOT of money due to retarded gas fees when converting from smaller altcoins (the more profitable ones) back to ETH. I don't know what @ablanc10 has to say about this.


Nothing because I dont give advise anymore to this retarded forum full of single digit iq idiots.


----------



## Soalian (Feb 8, 2021)

ablanc10 said:


> N
> 
> Nothing because I dont give advise anymore to this retarded forum full of single digit iq idiots.


Thanks man I appreciate it.


----------

